
So You Want to Trade Crypto - Technical Analysis (Part 3) - yoshyoshi
https://blog.alpaca.markets/blog/2018/5/29/h204g28abgzx8472wb8e5nvgfnwbcw
======
yoshyoshi
Hi there! This is the 3rd post about trading crypto... this time, we wrote
about what we think about technical analysis in crypto trading, which we think
pretty important.

